# How do I backup my smart phone



## crsaj

I would like to upgrade my Samsung Galaxy s2 to the new "Ice Cream Sandwich". I don't want to lose anything currently installed on my phone like photos, music, contacts, calendar, and messages. I attempted to use "Kies Air" but there is no buttons to be found for backup/restore. Perhaps I'm using the wrong Kies Air site but its the one that came preinstalled and I can't find another Kies Air application. I would appreciate suggestions on the best way to go for backing up my phone and also any comments on the new "Ice Cream Sandwich".


----------



## spatha

Anything on your SD card should be unaffected by flashing a new rom. If you want to be cautious however, you can always copy everything on your sd card to your computer via tether or card reader.


----------



## JPLamb

you can download Dropbox from the market and that will give you the option to automatically back your pictures up for you. are your contacts synced with google (do they have a small 'g' next to them in your contacts list)?


----------



## aka Brett

You can export your contacts to your pc..open your contacts then hit the menu button to export to card..then transfer over to your pc after you are done with that.

later when you have ICS then import them back


----------



## prunejuice

Titanium Backup can do a full system backup. It's well worth it.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Contacts, calendar, and messages should be synced with Gmail. 

Pictures and music should be copied off to your computer with the phone connected via USB.

Titanium Backup requires root. If you're not rooted, you can't use it.


----------



## aka Brett

Astro file manager has an application back up feature.
Install Astro
Use Astro to back up your apps to card
Remove card.
Upgrade to Ice cream sandwich
Go to google play and get astro again.
Insert card and you can install all your apps easily as they are on your card.


----------

